# Republic of Thieves



## servenvolley212 (Oct 30, 2013)

Anyone else finished? What did you think?

Personally, I thought it was the weakest of the 3, but Lynch is just a master of dialogue and storytelling.


And...Sabetha. Loved her.


----------



## NellaFantasia (Oct 30, 2013)

I received an advanced copy and have been waiting impatiently for its release so I can talk about it with others 

I agree, it was my least favorite of the three written so far. I had this image in my head of the usual Locke and Jean shenanigans with an added bonus of a rival. Instead it was more of Locke's adventures in wooing Sabetha. I was disappointed, but my expectations might have been too high.


----------



## GeekDavid (Oct 30, 2013)

Haven't even heard of it yet... you say it's the third of three, what's the first book? I'm always looking for new reading material.


----------



## NellaFantasia (Oct 30, 2013)

The Lies of Locke Lamora by Scott Lynch. It's one of my favorite fantasy books. Well worth a read.


----------



## servenvolley212 (Oct 30, 2013)

GeekDavid said:


> Haven't even heard of it yet... you say it's the third of three, what's the first book? I'm always looking for new reading material.



The Lies of Locke Lamora.

It's just ridiculously good. That's about the best way I can sum it up.


----------



## GeekDavid (Oct 30, 2013)

Added to wish list.


----------



## Steerpike (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah, great book.


----------



## Quillstine (Nov 12, 2013)

I loved the first two so much, at least now I will go into the third with lower expectations!


----------

